# Table Saw Fence



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

I need a little assistance here. I have what I believe to be a 1974 Rockwell-Delta table saw. It's a good solid saw but the fence is missing a couple of pieces. Specifically the lock nob and mechanistic for the back of the fence. So when I tighten the front knob the back of the fence pulls in toward the blade.

I have attached a picture of a similar fence so you may better understand what I'm talking about. 
I have searched high and low for a replacement as replacement parts are not available, at least as far as I can tell.
Any help with locating a fence or the parts needed would be appreciated. The saw model # is 34-335.
thanks, dave


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Is simply replacing the fence with a Vega possible? It comes with replacement rails that are supposed to be almost universal.
Vega Pro 40 fence installation - YouTube

http://www.amazon.com/Vega-PRO-40-42-Inch-40-Inch/dp/B000022621


----------



## dpeel (Oct 26, 2014)

It is a possibility but the saw is 40 years old and I wonder if it makes fiscal sense to pump that kind of money into it.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

dpeel said:


> It is a possibility but the saw is 40 years old and I wonder if it makes fiscal sense to pump that kind of money into it.


An aftermarket fence that is designed to be uesd on many saws can be a very good investment in performance. I use an Incra LS system, and it makes my low-end hybrid (Craftsman 21833) a more accurate cutting machine. If I were to switch saws, i'd most likely put the factory fence back on and put the Incra on the newer (or older--like if i upgrade to an older PM 66) machine. Same could be done with the Vega. 

Translated, it may help to think of the fence as a separate tool to be used on a table saw. If the blade can be squared to the miter slots with success, the aftermarket fence makes everything else work. For me, it opens the possibility that i could buy an older saw with great internals and lousy fence and transfer the fence. 

Just my opinion, you may find a different answer more suitable to your needs. (plus it helped justify buying the Incra, that was important in my house!!)

earl


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

40 years of light usage on a basically sound TS, with cast Iron top, might well be a good investment; depends on the condition, not the age! 
As long as the tops flat, the bearings are still good and the motors in good shape, all the rest is subjective. New link belt, clean and align; good for another 40 years...


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

Earl and Dan you both make good points. Perhaps I'm too cheap for my own good.
Thanks for the input!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Is simply replacing the fence with a Vega possible? It comes with replacement rails that are supposed to be almost universal.
> Vega Pro 40 fence installation - YouTube
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Vega-PRO-40-42-Inch-40-Inch/dp/B000022621


2nd that plan....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Damn! It's like talking about a med. rare New York steak...now _I_ want one.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Damn! It's like talking about a med. rare New York steak...now _I_ want one.


no thanks...
way over cooked...

bring the next one in on a leash...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Vas is Das*

Oops, my mis-steak...

Back to Vega;
What exactly is that carriage device up on top of the Vega fence in their picture?
How is it properly used? It doesn't seem to list it in the parts included(?)...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Oops, my mis-steak...
> 
> Back to Vega;
> What exactly is that carriage device up on top of the Vega fence in their picture?
> How is it properly used? It doesn't seem to list it in the parts included(?)...


push stick...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Slick, Stick! 
(Now I _really_ want one)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Slick, Stick!
> (Now I _really_ want one)


make spares of that piece of plastic...
use polycarbonite... not acrylic..

the micro adjust on them is flawless...
control to about 1/128"...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

MT Born said:


> Earl and Dan you both make good points. Perhaps I'm too cheap for my own good.
> Thanks for the input!


Sometimes spending money on a good fence will be cheaper than buying a whole new saw to get a functional fence system. If you think about it, a motor with a straight shaft will turn an arbor with a straight shaft with a blade on it. From there it's down to guiding stock--can the miter slot be trued to the blade for cross cutting? If not--we've identified a boat anchor. Next, can the fence be accurately be trued to the blade for ripping? If not, that is a problem that can be addressed by adjusting or replacing the fence.

Clearly, that's an overly simple view since we spend months (or years) trying everything we can to dial it all in. When blade is true, the fence system is the one thing that can be replaced that can have the biggest incremental improvement in cutting. 

In my opinion. At least that's what i told SWMBO when i bought the Incra LS. I might have stretched the improved safety aspect just a bit (though on some level i probably reduced kickback risk just a tad.) Good luck!!

earl


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> bring the next one in on a leash...


That's great - I'm stealing that line.

Len


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"the micro adjust on them is flawless...
control to about 1/128"..."

Are you referring to the Vega fence, Stick, or that device up on top? Which part needs (Polycarbonate) spares?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

lenh said:


> That's great - I'm stealing that line.
> 
> Len


the rest of the line is ...

I'll cut my own....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "the micro adjust on them is flawless...
> control to about 1/128"..."
> 
> Are you referring to the Vega fence, Stick, or that device up on top? Which part needs (Polycarbonate) spares?


that "L" shaped thingy on the left is the part you need more of...
that whole gizmo is on rollers and tracked...

on the far right is a thumb wheel that you turn for micro adjustment...
you have the main locking lever and another small one to right of that...
lock the small lever and unlock the main lever...
use the thumb wheel to adjust to your happiness...
re-lock the main lever...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Now I'm annoyed!
I've been trying to find a place to buy one up here North of 49.
Amazon. ca doesn't list it and Amazon.com won't ship outside Continental USA?!
Who turns down business? We're not talking Turkestan here.
No more back bacon for you guys!!


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Now I'm annoyed!
> I've been trying to find a place to buy one up here North of 49.
> Amazon. ca doesn't list it and Amazon.com won't ship outside Continental USA?!
> Who turns down business? We're not talking Turkestan here.
> No more back bacon for you guys!!


Crazy, ain't it!


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Now, decades after moving from a contractors saw to a cabinet saw with a quality fence (actually, my second in about forty or so years), if I had to choose between upgrading just the saw or fence, it would have be the fence.

Going to a quality saw was a game changer. However, much of that rests on the improvements of the fence. 

Before stepping up to a good fence, every setup had to be double checked, if the cut was critical. I invented a tool far more accurate, and even quicker to use that a tape. Still, it was frustrating to have to take the time to check the front and back of the fence. 

After stepping up, all I had to do was set the fence by the gauge and lock it, which took just seconds and produced cuts within .015625 of an inch, or less.


----------



## rodgerjohnson (Dec 31, 2009)

You can get parts for that fence on ebay but after you get it rebuilt you still wont have a good fence. I have a Delta 34-410 and a Delta 34-444 10 inch contractor saws.
one has the Vega fence and the other has the delta 36-t30 fence on Ebay right now for 189.00 free shipping. Both are good fence's But i would not waist my time on your old fence. Put it on ebay there getting over a $100.00 for that old fence.
Good luck


----------

